# fly rod vs. spinning rod



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

can anyone give me couple reasons why fly rod/reel are lot more expensive than spinning rod/reel? i mean, for spending $100 on spinning rod/reel (combo), that's a very decent setup, while that's nowhere close to the cheapest setup I am seeing on stores or online with flying rod/reel.

looking into buy me 1 for Christmas (or draw enough hint hoping the wife can pick up the idea..... :evil: )

thanks,
-john D.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Because flyfishermen are uppity rich boys with more money then fishing skills:evil::lol:


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Generally speaking it has to do with materials, technology and labor. Not all, but a great many fly rods are still hand made using sheets of carbon fiber (or what have you) that are hand rolled where as a great many spinning rods (with a few exceptions) are machine made. Then they have to, by hand, figure out where to place the eyes and attach them to the rod, then coat it... and so on. So the labor costs push things up as well as the type of materials being used. Now, this is not to say you can't get into a fly rod set for around $100. A few years back (4?) I was looking around for a decent yet inexpensive "6th Street" set up. I did not want to bring my $1k Orvis gear down there either to have it stolen or some jack*ss snap it two while jerking their cannon ball out of the water at high velocity (Ah, the 6th St. rod jerk...). I wound up finding what I wanted at Al & Bob's. An 8wt Courtland rod and reel set up for under $100. (I want to say near $80 back then.) Loaded the reel with amnesia... and off to 6th St. The rod and reel did everything I wanted of them with out ever letting me down. So if you keep your eyes open, there are deals out there. 

Steelie


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

both very good answers. 

speaking of the 6th street jerks, I was there last weekend, and saw a couple guy fishing out some sand bags out of the water with a big-***** treble hook. I didn't get it 1st, but turns out those send bags were throw in the water in purpose. they were in there supposed to caught other people's hooks when they drift the hooks in water. and then at the parking lot, a dude setup his shop at the back of her truck to sell hooks/tackles....


thanks,
-john D.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

What steelie said. Most spin rods are made of inexpensive fiberglass and are made by machines. Decent fly rods (and the best fly rods) are placed on the mandrel by hand and rolled by a machine. Then baked, sanded, painted, wrapped and epoxied by hand. Hours of labor. Hopefully, American labor.

The best fly rods out there (Orvis Helios) are made from the highest quality graphite, carbon scrims (the only rod series in the history of rod making to have a carbon scrim), and thermo-plastic- thermoset resins. Breakage is less (less than 2% compared to 7%), lightest in hand, and they are the most responsive and crisp due to the quality of the graphite. This technology is similar to that used on Predator Drones, Apache Helicopter blades, and Stealth Bombers.

Reels-spinning reels are mostly cast and good fly reels are machined and have superior drags. Great spinning reels, like the Van Staal are fully machined, with a unbelievable drag. You will pay for it. But they are a dream to fish with.:yikes:


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

I think 2pawsriver has the most realistic answer. Now it is true that most of the nice fly reels are made in the US so that brings the price up. But if you look at a fly real, they're not nearly as complex in construction as a spinning reel. 
As for fly rods, you need to look at an apples to apples comparison to get a realistic idea on price differences. Compare St. Croix fly rod with SCII graphite at 220.00 to a ST. Croix spinning rod for steelhead in SCII graphite at $140.00. Both made at the same factory with the same equipment. 
As for who makes the best fly rod. The best rod made is the one that is best for YOU. Fiberglass rods are almost indestructable but they are generally heavier and slower in action than graphite (not necessarily a bad thing). Graphite is light and crisp but generally faster action (compared to fiberglass) and are more succeptable to damage. As far as casting distances, I've seen people easily outcast me and my 9 foot cannon-fast graphite rod with a 7 foot bamboo rod. That's one of the addictive qualities of fly fishing. Your selection of equipment is a very personal one and maybe this is why manuacturers are able to generally get a few more dollars for the equipment. 
My two cents.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Because flyfishermen are uppity rich boys with more money then fishing skills:evil::lol:


That is a very generalized, stereotypical answer. Kind of like saying Obama cant be President because he is African American or Palin cant be Vice President because she is a woman.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Untwist your panties and pay attention to the ":evil::lol:", then check Walmart, sense of humor 1/2 off

and by the way, Obama is not from Africa, and he's half black and half white, he just chooses and the majority of liberal America chooses to see him as black......it makes them feel better.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

If you sign up for their "e fliers", www.sierratradingpost.com offers some great coupons to get 20 to 30% discounts on their already reduced prices for closeout fly fishing gear.

If you're looking for a good, intro level steelhead/salmon rod, they have these Cortland Rods for $109. However, if you sign up for the "e flier" you should be sent a coupon for at least 10% or up to 30% off.

Here's a decent salmon rod that is listed for $109 but could be less than $100 if you find a coupon.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,97959_Cortland-Endurance-Fly-Rod-9'-8wt-4-Piece.html

Actually, I just dug through my emails and found coupon info that would make teh above rod $89.00

Here's how to get the discount: If you have questions, please call 1-800-713-4534 and please mention keycode XSE29434.

This rod is a little fancier/lighter and seemed to get good reviews. I was thinking about picking it up as a backup rod for an upcoming bonefishing trip to the Bahamas. With the Redington rod, I believe they'll send you a new one if you break it. I think they'll only do that once but you could call them for their warranty info. With the above coupon, this rod would be $223

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,37273_Redington-Super-Sport-Fly-Rod-4-Piece-9'-8wt.html


How you like to fish is just a matter of personal opinion. I fell in love with fly fishing as soon as I caught my first fish on a fly and fly fishing has taken me to some awfully beautiful places like Alaska, Colorado, New Mexico and Belize.

A famous Michigan author and fly fisherman named John Voelker said it best:

*Testament of a Fisherman *

[SIZE=+1]<B>_I fish because I love to; because I love the environs where trout are found, which are invariably beautiful, and hate the environs where crowds of people are found, which are invariably ugly; because of all the television commercials, cocktail parties, and assorted social posturing I thus escape; because, in a world where most men seem to spend their lives doing things they hate, my fishing is at once an endless source of delight and an act of small rebellion; because trout do not lie or cheat and cannot be bought or bribed or impressed by power, but respond only to quietude and humility and endless patience; because I suspect that men are going along this way for the last time, and I for one don't want to waste the trip; because mercifully there are no telephones on trout waters; because only in the woods can I find solitude without loneliness; because bourbon out of an old tin cup always tastes better out there; because maybe one day I will catch a mermaid; and, finally, not because I regard fishing as being so terribly important but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant - and not nearly so much fun. _​-John Voelker (_Robert Traver _) </B>[/SIZE]


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm my no means an expert, but I bought a few rods from this sale:
http://www.albrighttackle.com/oktoberfest.html

and they seem to be pretty nice! May be worth a look-see.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

His dad was from Alego, Kenya which, last I checked, was in Africa. That makes Obama an African American. 

Dont shop at Wal-mart. Wal-mart= the end of small business in America.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> His dad was from Alego, Kenya which, last I checked, was in Africa. That makes Obama an African American.


Actually that would make his Dad African.

People say that Obama was born in Hawaii, I think, since nobody seems to be able to find his birth certificate, that would make him American..........................but you're right about Walmart


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> can anyone give me couple reasons why fly rod/reel are lot more expensive than spinning rod/reel?


Because it's worth it.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Actually if you look into it a good spinning rod is just as much as a good flyrod. Often I have flyrod blanks turned into spinning rods as I can't get the length rods I want in spinning rods blanks. 

Look at some of the Loomis spinning rods. 200 for GL2's and 500+ for GLX's. You can spend just as much money on spinning rods as you can fly rods. Same with reels, just take a peek at the Stellas. 

Really not any different to me at all.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Actually if you look into it a good spinning rod is just as much as a good flyrod. Often I have flyrod blanks turned into spinning rods as I can't get the length rods I want in spinning rods blanks.


that thought actually came across my mind, how does that work out for you? any problem or anything I need to watch out for putting a spinning reel on a fly rod?

thanks,
-john D.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Quest, actually had the blank wrapped and uses eyes that make the flyrod blank a spinning rod.

When I backpack, rather then taking both a spinning rod and a flyrod, I just take a spinning reel. If I decide to spinner fish, I just put the spinning rod on my flyrod. Works fine. Having a fighting butt, makes it a little easier to handle.

If you're looking at making a spinning rod out of a flyrod blank, check with those guys that have experience at that, such as Quest. Knowing the actions types, rod weights will be important considerations.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

DHise said:


> .





2PawsRiver said:


> .





DHise said:


> .





2PawsRiver said:


> .


I'd like to add to this, but I'll take it to the SOUNDOFF section.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

There are just more high end brands in fly rods than with spinnign rods. Several spinning rods, which are made with the same care and precision as fly rods, can retail for up to $800. Just look at Japanese GT popping rods!


----------



## james gentz (Mar 28, 2005)

Frogfish101 said:


> There are just more high end brands in fly rods than with spinnign rods. Several spinning rods, which are made with the same care and precision as fly rods, can retail for up to $800. Just look at Japanese GT popping rods!



The Fish does not care what type of rod you are using. It is how you are using it that matters. Give me a $100 set up and give someone a $1000 set up and I will out fish them.

Paying more than $250 for a production fly rod is paying for the extra Bells and Whistles that do not come on the ordinary run of the mill rod. Custom rods can go into the 1000's depending on what is done, not to mention they will be one of a kind.

Spin rods, cast rods, are made by the millions-more than Fly rods. Therefore production cost will be less. Is that mean lower quality blanks? Sometimes that is the trade off. Go to wal~mart and check the tips on all their rods. Look at how they bend in the last 12 inches. That is not evident on the blanks that cost me more than $150. Blanks that are in the $60 range, well you have to look and decide for yourself if you want to put the time in to a lower quality rod with a crooked tip. Time is valuable and if you use lower quality components you will not be AS satisfied.

IMO--The Fish, Does NOT CARE, and your rod choice, as well as cost, is your own preference. You will get what you pay for........ There are always trade-offs.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

james gentz said:


> The Fish does not care what type of rod you are using. It is how you are using it that matters.


Thats what she said! :lol:


----------

